# Constantly licking the air/nose and spraying sound???



## Tessa (Nov 18, 2010)

Hello, this is my first post on the forum, though I've been reading it for a long time. 

So I just got my hedgie today and it's 2:20 am here now. He's been exploring his cage and stuff like normal, but suddenly he started making like a sniffing/exhaling noise and he's constantly licking either his nose, or the air.

Is this a bad thing? He's eating food and everything in the meantime, but he still does the licky breathing thing. What should I do? Is this normal?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2010)

it sounds mostly normal, hedgehogs typically make a "snuffing" noise when exploring and sometimes it can be fairly loud. A lot of nose licking isn't necessarily a good sign, constant nose licking could mean a runny nose or a sign of a URI. He's likely just getting used to his new surroundings, and probably is more comfortable being loud at 2 AM.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2010)

also I forgot to mention, its possible the "spraying" sound is a sneeze. Hedgehogs sneeze a lot when getting used to a new place, but if this continues over time its best to take them to the vet


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats on your hedgehog and welcome to HHC!  
Anytime you get a new pet it's a great idea to take them in to see the VET for a wellness checkup.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Most hedgehogs don't sneeze a lot when in a new place. Any sneezing should be monitored closely. 

Sometimes if a hedgehog is allergic to something in the new environment he/she will sneeze but removing the irritant will end the sneezing. Typical causes are, shavings, Carefresh, aspen, scented products used in the home, air fresheners, cigarette smoke, scented laundry detergent/products used on their bedding. 

Are you sure he isn't huffing at you?


----------



## Tessa (Nov 18, 2010)

Well I'm pretty sure he wasn't huffing at _me_ since he was just walking around his cage exploring  . It's hard to describe the sound but he did it for about 10 minutes and then stopped.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Did it sound like a sprinkler system or motor boat, kind of a hiss / clicking / grunting noise?

Edit - Finally found a somewhat good video with the sounds, something like this?


----------



## PJsMom (Nov 20, 2010)

i think she means this...




 before he starts hissing.
PJ's been doing this too..

edit to fixt url


----------

